# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Mystic vs. Phantom

## Hypnotic Exotic

Which do you like best?

----------


## bonk2k6

I got mix feeling about the project I got to see them side by side to see witch one looks better. Gun to my head I would go with a Phantom since there has been more crosses with the gene

----------

_Hypnotic Exotic_ (07-28-2010)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I've only seen a picture of a Phantom Potion (I've seen a Mystic Potion in person) and it seems MUCH lighter, almost a silver color where the Mystic Potion is more of a yellow/cream color. Can anyone who has seen both in person confirm this?

----------


## snakesRkewl

The potion is quite silvery looking, I saw no yellow/creamy color at all when I saw them in person recently.

I was lucky enough to meet Alan Cole since he lives close by and got to see those potions that are for sale on Kingsnake.
I had a tissue close by in case I drooled excessively  :ROFL: 
What a smokin hot  :Snake:

----------


## joe23

i thought about this too. for me phantom and mystic is the same. all combos look alike. just the purple passion/ mystic potion looks slightly differnt.

but do u have ever seen two mojaves (not from the same clutch) which look like an other? im not! mojos are so different- for me the varialblest morph in existence today.

i think that can cause the slightly differnce in potions/ passions.

for me its the same

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> i thought about this too. for me phantom and mystic is the same. all combos look alike. just the purple passion/ mystic potion looks slightly differnt.
> 
> but do u have ever seen two mojaves (not from the same clutch) which look like an other? im not! mojos are so different- for me the varialblest morph in existence today.
> 
> i think that can cause the slightly differnce in potions/ passions.
> 
> for me its the same


That's actually a very good point. There haven't been thousands of potions/passions produced by both morphs to know if it's the variation in Mojave's that's actually causing the slight differences.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I agree with same thing, for reason posted above

----------


## Beardedragon

I think its just another case like the Lesser and butter. People want to think they are different, but really they are not.

----------

mikel81 (12-17-2012)

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Here is a pic side by side.  Phantom on the left and mystic to the right.  You guys be the judge.



Joe Ellis

----------


## wax32

In THAT pic, the phantom has more blushing and doesn't have a back stripe... but normal variation in ANY morph can cause that it seems.

I prefer THAT phantom over THAT mystic.  :Very Happy: 

I wouldn't mind one of each tho.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAballs

i actually just saw a phantom x mojave (purple passion) and a mystic x mojave (mystic potion) side by side yesterday and they are not the same. Until i saw that I used to say they were the same thing but after being able to put them right next to each other i can say they are not. As far as which is "better"... that's a matter of personal taste. I have a mystic and am happy with my choice.

In this pic: Purple passion- mystic potion- super phantom... not necessarily in that order  :Smile:

----------


## pvdgod

They both look like normals to me lol. But i sure love the supers and crosses they both make!

----------


## morphious

has Mystic x Phantom been done yet

----------


## fabolousphil

i'm at a cross about what to get.  Mystic vs Phantom.  I really don't know and i thought more experianced people on here would know more about the two morphs but i guess it's still new.  i do know the phantoms are  a lot more and i don't understand why because i really can't see that big of a difference.

----------


## Ga_herps

Either one would be a great addition to any collection, but I would definitely love to get a phantom. I wish there were more pics of them from multiple collections so as to do a overall comparison (photo montage). I have seen a mystic potion before and have to say its definitely drool worthy.

----------


## Ga_herps

Another thing I forgot to add. Does anyone have belly pics of phantoms and mystics? Never really seen whats on the undercarriage of each.

----------


## Serpents_Den

> i actually just saw a phantom x mojave (purple passion) and a mystic x mojave (mystic potion) side by side yesterday and they are not the same. Until i saw that I used to say they were the same thing but after being able to put them right next to each other i can say they are not. As far as which is "better"... that's a matter of personal taste. I have a mystic and am happy with my choice.
> 
> In this pic: Purple passion- mystic potion- super phantom... not necessarily in that order


 
I thought they were the same for awhile but I have to agree with you that they're not the same. I see a Mystic Potion in the top center a Super Phantom to the right and the Purple Passion to the left.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Since I started this I guess I should give an update. I got a Phantom a while back as I found one I liked and the price was right as well. I like the Phantom better after researching although I wouldn't complain about a Mystic either. They are pretty close and I think it's similar to the debate over whether a Cinnamon or a Black Pastel is better. Personal taste.

----------


## MAballs

> I thought they were the same for awhile but I have to agree with you that they're not the same. I see a Mystic Potion in the top center a Super Phantom to the right and the Purple Passion to the left.


right on the money  :Good Job:

----------


## wax32

I was thinking the bottom left was the super phantom...

----------


## Albey

The slight extra cost didnt mean that much to me and I wanted the best so I got a Phantom. Of course the fact that the blushing on the Phantoms is much better might have had something to do with my decision. Here is a picture of my Male.

----------


## twistedtails

IMO, the Mystic and Phantom have very noticeable differences.  The Phantom normally has a lot more blushing that tends to wrap over the back and thier dorsal stripes are more brown in color.  Where as, Mystics have less blushing and seem to have a more creamy color to thier dorsal stripes.  The same goes for Lessers and Butters, they also have noticeable differences in color.  You could also compare them to Hypos, the have numerous colors in those as well.  Ultimately, they are all the same genes, just different "lines" or complexes of the same gene.  I currently have a Mystic.  Would I rather have a Phantom?  Yeah, of course(only due to the fact that Phantoms cost more :Very Happy: ).  Am I happy with my Mystic?  Yeah he is more attractive than a Phantom to me and will produce a great Potion some day.  I guess I'll settle for my Mystic.  Here is pic of my Mystic...I'm curious, does he look like a Phantom to any of you?

----------


## Envied Reptiles

Both of the above two snakes have a lot of blushing. To me they almost seem like low grad mojos (and I dont mean that in a bad way). I actually think its a really good thing. There are so many different parts of the BEL complex that thse darker snakes are key to the combos, they allow the pattern to show up more...
IE 
LESSER X LESSER = ALL WHITE
LESSER X MOJO = LESS WHITE
MOJO X MOJO= EVEN LESS WHITE
MOJO OR LESSER X PHANTOM OR MYSTIC = EVEN LESS WHITE

In my eye all of these (lesser, mojo, mystic, phantom, het russo and im sure there are others im forgetting) are basically the same exact thing. Just slightly different color variations of the same mutaion. When bred together you get basically the same result, just a matter of how much "dark" comes through in the homo form.

----------


## wax32

Sweet Phantom Albey and Mike your Mystic is sweet too!

----------

_twistedtails_ (11-08-2010)

----------


## Subdriven

I'm a huge fan of the super phantoms...   but what is a super mystic???   

How can a lesser that makes a all white super version be the same kinda gene as a phantom that makes a silver looking snake??

----------


## DemmBalls

> I'm a huge fan of the super phantoms...   but what is a super mystic???   
> 
> How can a lesser that makes a all white super version be the same kinda gene as a phantom that makes a silver looking snake??


Breed a Lesser/Butter to a phantom/mystic and you will get an all white snake as well.

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> LESSER X LESSER = ALL WHITE
> LESSER X MOJO = LESS WHITE
> MOJO X MOJO= EVEN LESS WHITE
> MOJO OR LESSER X PHANTOM OR MYSTIC = EVEN LESS WHITE


Lesser x Mojo looks identical to a lesser x lesser. I have both and they are indistinguishable.

----------


## alkibp

I want to buy a Mystic some day but, I am afraid I'll get duped into buying a nice clean Mojave. :Embarassed:

----------


## loonunit

Where's the "YES, YES I WOULD LIKE ONE, PLEASE" option on this poll?

----------


## don15681

> I want to buy a Mystic some day but, I am afraid I'll get duped into buying a nice clean Mojave.


I just purchase a phantom and don't worry you can tell the difference in person. the one I have and the mystic I've seen are darker than a mojave.

----------


## Subdriven

All I have to say is look at the super phantom Ralph Davis made.

----------


## Subdriven

Oops. 

http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/common/pop_window.asp?image=project_images/2011_ball_hatched/2011_clutch_14_8.jpg

----------


## DeadGirlSuperstar

I have a mystic and did think for a while about whether to get a mystic or phantom. Ended up going with a mystic as it seems there has been less done with them  :Smile:  my girl is super clean although shes got some attitude on her hehe x

----------


## embrit345

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but is this a mystic or phantom?

----------


## embrit345

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say phantom but what do i know. Im assuming by now you found out. which is it?

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 100% the same exact genetic.

----------

